# BH @ 6.5 years!!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I wasn't sure it was going to happen. The father of my 2 dogs is a really nice dog with good drive, but with an owner who doesn't train. We offered to take him for a few months while she was raising puppies to train his BH. 

He had been trained for about 1 year before he was sold to his current owner, who then made him a regular old pet with no follow up on what he had already learned. We brought him into our house about 2 months ago, and started basically from scratch getting him back into a working frame of mind. Truly it was amazing to see how quickly he started to pick up everything again after having been laid up for almost 4 years. From pet to BH in 2 months, I think is really a testament to the quality of the dog. 

Today he achieved his BH, putting forward a very nice performance. We easily passed with 54/60 points. I'm hoping this will encourage his owner to keep it rolling with a SchH 1 to follow.









Thanks to Iron Dog Schutzhund Club for hosting the event and having us, and Judge Dieter Dust who was a pleasure to trial under.


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow that is great congratulations. Hope this is just the start for him as far as trialing goes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super accomplishment! I can just imagine how hard you worked to get this. Congratulations to a great dog and very talented handler/trainer!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrat!!!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Congrats! 

I wanted to come, but with the rains... I'll have to wait till the summer event.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

very impressive! Congrats!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was very exciting! Just goes to show that you can always dust your old dog off to get out there and train!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you guys and Iko!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT.. Congratulations!!! I think the old dogs like to be "dusted off".


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Great work! That's wonderful to hear!


----------

